# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Cầu Vàng ở Bà Nà được khen ngợi trên báo Anh

## hangnt

*Tờ The Guardian vừa chọn Cầu Vàng tại khu nghỉ mát Bà Nà Hills, Đà Nẵng vào top những cây cầu đi bộ ấn tượng nhất thế giới.* 


Cây cầu đi bộ mới được khánh thành, với trụ đỡ là hai bàn tay được thiết kế nghệ thuật, tại khu nghỉ mát Bà Nà Hills ở Đà Nẵng, đang thu hút khá đông khách du lịch, đồng thời là một tác phẩm kiến trúc gây chú ý trên thế giới. Cầu Vàng được khánh thành vào tháng 6/2018, dài 150 m và cao 1.400 m so với mực nước biển, với tầm nhìn đẹp tuyệt vời, giữa biển mây và nằm trọn trong không gian xanh mát của núi non. Thời gian xây dựng của công trình là gần một năm, do Công ty Kiến trúc cảnh quan TA thực hiện. Đây là được coi là cây cầu đi bộ mới nhất và đẹp nhất trên thế giới.

Ba Na Hills là khu nghỉ mát được người Pháp phát hiện từ những năm đầu thế kỷ 20, từng nổi tiếng nhất Đông Dương vào thời kỳ Pháp thuộc. Sau đó, do chiến tranh kéo dài cũng như hậu quả của thiên tai, Bà Nà đã mất đi các lâu đài cổ xưa và trở thành một nơi hoang tàn, không có người lui tới. Ngày nay, khu vực này đã được xây dựng lại thành một khu làng kiểu Pháp, với tuyến cáp treo dài 5,8 km, là một quần thể với nhiều hoạt động vui chơi, giải trí. 


Bà Nà từ lâu đã trở thành một điểm du lịch quen thuộc của du khách trong và ngoài nước. Nhưng với sự xuất hiện của Cầu Vàng, nơi đây còn trở nên hấp dẫn, mới mẻ và thu hút hơn. Đặc biệt, Cầu Vàng trở thành điểm check in của nhiều bạn trẻ, là không gian chụp ảnh cưới lãng mạn, cũng như những show diễn thời trang ấn tượng... 
_
Theo ngoisao_

----------

